# Katrina



## Angelstorm (14 Set 2006 às 23:40)

Vejam este video do Katrina, e digam lá se não é impressionante

http://www.stormvideo.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_5&products_id=1


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 23:59)

Angelstorm disse:


> Vejam este video do Katrina, e digam lá se não é impressionante
> 
> http://www.stormvideo.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_5&products_id=1



Muito impressionante, e triste esta situação, de um momento para outro uma grande cidade ficar completamente desfeita


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 00:05)

Terrível.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 00:17)

Agora imaginem o que será um de categoria 5!


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 00:22)

Eu acho que o Katrina chegou a atingir a categoria 5.


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Set 2006 às 00:27)

Sim, foi de categoria 5, mas quando atingiu terra, penso que estaria em categoria 3, julgo eu


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 00:35)

Angelstorm disse:


> Sim, foi de categoria 5, mas quando atingiu terra, penso que estaria em categoria 3, julgo eu



Sim, foi antes de chegar a terra


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2006 às 01:10)

Pondo de lado o drama humano vivido, o video está espectacular!


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 11:46)

Katrina atingiu categoria 5 sendo o mais destruidor de sempre  e o Ivan a mais baixa pressão registada no Atlântico 
Embora 3 dias ante da chegada a terra, toda a gente via que ele ia-se tornar num monstro, quando tanto o NHC e a NOAA previam que não
ao ultrepassaria a catg. 3, 
também nunca precebi esse erro....ou desplicência propositada


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:50)

Seringador disse:


> também nunca precebi esse erro....ou desplicência propositada



Eu acho que a culpa foi do IM...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu acho que a culpa foi do IM...



Infelizmente não  eles só se limitam a copiar a informação deles  
Eu só gosto da NOAA por causa dos satélites e de comparar a informaçõa sazonal com outras organizações


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 14:42)

Seringador disse:


> Katrina atingiu categoria 5 sendo o mais destruidor de sempre  e o Ivan a mais baixa pressão registada no Atlântico
> Embora 3 dias ante da chegada a terra, toda a gente via que ele ia-se tornar num monstro, quando tanto o NHC e a NOAA previam que não
> ao ultrepassaria a catg. 3,
> também nunca precebi esse erro....ou desplicência propositada



Mas quando atingiu terra era "apenas" cat. 3. 

O Ivan teve como pressão 910 mbar (hPa)!


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 15:21)

Aqui ficam mais uns videos...





Olhem a gente num futuro próximo...
   

Um bocadinho mais serio agora...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 15:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas quando atingiu terra era "apenas" cat. 3.
> 
> O Ivan teve como pressão 910 mbar (hPa)!



Entrou em terra como 4, mas enfraqueceu em 6 h para a catg.  3


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 15:37)

Como podem constatar aqui 
http://www.wdsu.com/hurricanetracker/index.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 19:09)

Seringador disse:


> Entrou em terra como 4, mas enfraqueceu em 6 h para a catg.  3





Seringador disse:


> Como podem constatar aqui
> http://www.wdsu.com/hurricanetracker/index.html



Pois aí é o que mostra  , mas o relatório oficial, não confirma essa situação, o relatório da NOAA começa asim:

_Tropical Cyclone Report
Hurricane Katrina
23-30 August 2005

Richard D. Knabb, Jamie R. Rhome, and Daniel P. Brown
National Hurricane Center
20 December 2005

Updated 10 August 2006 for tropical wave history, storm surge,
tornadoes, surface observations, fatalities, and damage cost estimates

Katrina was an extraordinarily powerful and deadly hurricane that carved a wide swath of catastrophic damage and inflicted large loss of life. It was the costliest and one of the five deadliest hurricanes to ever strike the United States. Katrina first caused fatalities and damage in southern Florida as a Category 1 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Scale. After reaching Category 5 intensity over the central Gulf of Mexico, *Katrina weakened to Category 3 before making landfall on the northern Gulf coast*._  

Que podem consultar aqui: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/pdf/TCR-AL122005_Katrina.pdf

Como vês não inventei nada cingi-me ao oficial, não me digas que a NOAA agora anda a inventar? Lá que eles se enganaram e não deram a importância devida ao furacão, isso foi. Mas daí a fazerem relatórios falsos vaí um furacão cat. 5 pelo menos!  
Dou menos credibilidade a esse site que indicas, visto pertencer a uma estação de TV, é todo catita com animação e tal, mas...


----------

